# Zermatt Switzerland



## juhal (May 30, 2005)

I got some vacation left and was thinking spending one week in Zermatt in the last week of September. My ride style is xc/all mountain and at least from pictures it seems that Zermatt could be excellent place for this. If you got any tips, info about accommodation etc. pm me. I was planning to ride solo but if someone wants to join pm me.

Juha


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

September might be one of the best months to go there. Half the hikers and tourist you see during the summer months and not too cold.

Zermatt has so many places to stay just check the tourist site and you will find something in your price range. One thing to keep in mind is that a lot of places might be closed or closing around the end of September.

Get the Single trail map for some good trail suggestions.


----------



## drLEE (Feb 20, 2007)

We stayed at the youth hostel last year, it's decent place with reasonable food for a fair price:

http://www.youthhostel.ch/hosteldetails.html?&L=1&user_hostels_pi1[location]=all&user_hostels_pi1[bez]=ZER&cHash=184ab25a56


----------



## juhal (May 30, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. Hopefully I get everything sorted out.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

accn youth hostel Zermatt :thumbsup:



Matterhorn Switzerland ist calling
Up to the Hörndlihütte (in Red)



into 9 days we are there...
our spots: Gornergrat and Hornlihut

More Pics:
https://www.trail.ch/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=42

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch

.

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## juhal (May 30, 2005)

Pictures sure look nice. My plan is to fly to Geneve and take train from there. I´m taking my bike with me but Im not sure if I can store my bikebox and assemble the bike in airport. Also it might be a bit difficult travelling alone since you cant take your bike everywhere with you. Well...have to think about it...


----------

